# Lol Bisping comments on Mayhem Miller's arrest.



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> "So miller gets nicked for getting his sister in a headlock, but she escapes. 2 things, thats gay and I guess I don't worry about guillotines."


Haha tbh if one of my buddies got arrested for putting his sister in a headlock those are the first words that would come out of my mouth. For once Bisping made me chuckle.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I bet he was worried when Wand almost choked him out with one :confused05:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Calling it now, Miller by guillotine.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Miller will choke him out 
Now he is motivated finishing him with one! Miller is far better on the ground anyway.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Calling it now, Miller by guillotine.



^^This:thumbsup:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Miller submitting Bisping??

:laugh:

Good luck with that bet.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Miller submitting Bisping??
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Good luck with that bet.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


>


im pretty sure jake tapped in that gif... oO


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

chilo said:


> im pretty sure jake tapped in that gif... oO


No.

...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ahh yes... the infamous Shields clip. Every fighter has his moment of glory. Its a shame Mayhems moment didn't actually amount to anything.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> No.
> 
> ...


ok.

...


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

chilo said:


> ok.
> 
> ...


NO I think your right Shields did give a little double tap in that clip that could have been deemed as a tap out, maybe he started to tsp and stopped once he realised how long was left in the round and was luck that the ref did not see it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Miller submitting Bisping??
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Good luck with that bet.





Soojooko said:


> Ahh yes... the infamous Shields clip. Every fighter has his moment of glory. Its a shame Mayhems moment didn't actually amount to anything.


You and I must wager on this fight my friend.:happy03::cool04:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

chilo said:


> ok.
> 
> ...



Im glad you didnt try to argue it like a retard. You just earned my respect even though you are being sarcastic.



KillerShark1985 said:


> NO I think your right Shields did give a little double tap in that clip that could have been deemed as a tap out, maybe he started to tsp and stopped once he realised how long was left in the round and was luck that the ref did not see it.


Jake Shields was in a perfect position to tap. If he wanted to tap he would have. What he did is realize where his hand position was wasnt doing anything. So he moved them to a different position. If you consider that a tap then alot more fighters would be throwing a fit after the fight. 
You have to realize what situation Shields was in. Not all the hand movements are going to be smooth. But the one thing that would have been smooth is a tap. 
What he did was simply reposition his hands. There was not a single tap and even if a ref saw that he would not have called the fight on that.


There is not alot of things i can say for certainty that someone is wrong on. But this is one of those moments where i can very confidently say

You Are *WRONG*

The size upgrade is to show you how confident i actually am.

Take care bud (No disrespect)


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> You and I must wager on this fight my friend.:happy03::cool04:


Anytime my good friend. Name the bet.:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Im glad you didnt try to argue it like a retard. You just earned my respect even though you are being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But does the fact that he moved his hand to the perfect position to tap out not support the fact that he was on his way to tapping out before he realised just how long was left in the round, which lets be real was the only reason he held out without tapping?

Maybe I agree it would have been harsh to call the fight on that tap for the simple reason even if he was on his way to tap out he obviously changed his mind and decided to ride it out till the end of the round because like you say it was not a clear defining tap, but nor was the Sonnen tap to Silva which rightfully was called.

But having said that it could have been called still if the ref saw it he coudl have called it, and considering the position he was in, if the ref had called that a tap I don't think he could have put up much of an argument denying that was a tap because he was without question so few seconds form going to sleep.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> But does the fact that he moved his hand to the perfect position to tap out not support the fact that he was on his way to tapping out before he realised just how long was left in the round, which lets be real was the only reason he held out without tapping?
> 
> Maybe I agree it would have been harsh to call the fight on that tap for the simple reason even if he was on his way to tap out he obviously changed his mind and decided to ride it out till the end of the round because like you say it was not a clear defining tap, but nor was the Sonnen tap to Silva which rightfully was called.
> 
> But having said that it could have been called still if the ref saw it he coudl have called it, and considering the position he was in, if the ref had called that a tap I don't think he could have put up much of an argument denying that was a tap because he was without question so few seconds form going to sleep.


First i doubt that Jake Shields knew how much time was left in the round. For the most part fighters say they dont understand much of what the corner men say when they are standing up and close to them. I seriously doubt they can understand anything when they are being choked, disoriented and far away.
He moved his hand in a better position to grab a hold of Mayhams hand. It had nothing to do with tapping.
If Jake wanted to tap he was in a perfect position to tap. He was on his back, was being choked, and had both hands free. A tap in that position would be definite and would consist of 3 to 4 taps.
There was nothing for the ref to see. Jake simply re position his arms to grab a hold of Mayhams hands. He possibly would have tapped in a few more seconds or he possibly would have let himself go to sleep. Thats not for us to decide. Jake Shields did not tap and if the Ref stopped it based on jake changing his hold on the hands, then there would have been an uproar.
If Jake wanted to tap he would not have reposition his arms. he would have just tapped in the same place he was holding Millers hands the first time.


(I wrote alot to explain something so simple. I need to learn to cut back lol)


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Ahh yes... the infamous Shields clip. *Every fighter has his moment of glory*. Its a shame Mayhems moment didn't actually amount to anything.





Soojooko said:


> Anytime my good friend. Name the bet.:thumbsup:


Jason hasn't had his moment yet. But, he's had some good ones.
sakuraba...

















Robbie Lawler...










One day he'll beat Nick Diaz for this moment










He is going to savage and ravage poor Bisping so bad before the fight... Bisping will already be a beaten man. You think Rivera got to him? bwahahaha (evil laugh) Bisping might submit before the fight starts.

even so... you should give me some good odds on a submission and let's bet BIG:thumb02:


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> NO I think your right Shields did give a little double tap in that clip that could have been deemed as a tap out, maybe he started to tsp and stopped once he realised how long was left in the round and was luck that the ref did not see it.


thank you, good to know there are some people that aren't blind on this forum.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> _*DERP!!*_


hmm... you dont say.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

chilo said:


> thank you, good to know there are some people that aren't blind on this forum.


I guess you dont know much about what goes on when a submission is slapped on. Im glad your not trying to become an MMA Ref :thumb02:
Read my posts and it explains why you are wrong. Or you can just look at the gif and see that no tap took place. 

You also obviously dont know what a tap is. Let me show/TEACH you some offical MMA rules.

*Physical tap out. Tap anywhere with an open hand or foot ; (3 or more rapid and distinct taps)*

Thats from the official rule book.

/Argument.


I wish there were more people on this forum that had some knowledge on the sport and didnt just constantly talk out of their rear.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> I guess you dont know much about what goes on when a submission is slapped on. Im glad your not trying to become an MMA Ref :thumb02:
> Read my posts and it explains why you are wrong. Or you can just look at the gif and see that no tap took place.
> 
> You also obviously dont know what a tap is. Let me show/TEACH you some offical MMA rules.
> ...


csb, but here read this again

"NO I think your right Shields did give a little double tap in that clip that could have been deemed as a tap out, maybe he started to tsp and stopped once he realised how long was left in the round and was luck that the ref did not see it."

you see it? no? here it is again... read in bold.


"NO I think your right *Shields did give a little double tap* in that clip that could have been deemed as a tap out, maybe he started to tsp and stopped once he realised how long was left in the round and was luck that the ref did not see it."

hence why the ref didn't stop it... nice try at trolling but..


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

chilo said:


> csb, but here read this again
> 
> "NO I think your right Shields did give a little double tap in that clip that could have been deemed as a tap out, maybe he started to tsp and stopped once he realised how long was left in the round and was luck that the ref did not see it."
> 
> ...


Its not a tap.
He didnt double tap.

The ref didnt stop it because there was no tap.

Only troll here is you. You got schooled and now your trying to safe some face. Its not going to work. Walking away is the best thing you can do. Ofcourse you can also man up and admit you were wrong. But ofcourse someone like you would never do that. 




chilo said:


> im pretty sure jake *tapped* in that gif... oO


Nope.



Not only is it obvious that you have no clue what a tap is. Its also obvious you have no clue what a troll is. Unless ofcourse you are trolling by pretending you dont know what a troll is. Im on to you!! :wink01:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Jason hasn't had his moment yet. But, he's had some good ones.
> sakuraba...
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh... the sweet aroma of over confidence.

Bring it on.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Ahhh... the sweet aroma of over confidence.
> 
> Bring it on.


hmm ill give you a bet on this too sooj but only for creds im not nearly as confident in miler as i am for okami and diaz


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> im a jake shields nuthugger


hey, thats all you needed to say man. tap is a tap, sorry brah.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

chilo said:


> hey, thats all you needed to say man. tap is a tap, sorry brah.


 tapping is 3 slaps in a row.
Moving your hand to grab a hold of someones hand is not a tap.

Lmao Chilo... what a horrible way to try and safe face. I have never seen someone get owned and act so cowardly and embarrassing as you are. 
I dont even like Jake Shields lmao

Im so sorry Chilo.. i did not expect that you are going to act so pathetic once you get proven wrong. Too funny.. :happy02:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I guess you dont know much about what goes on when a submission is slapped on. Im glad your not trying to become an MMA Ref :thumb02:
> Read my posts and it explains why you are wrong. Or you can just look at the gif and see that no tap took place.
> 
> You also obviously dont know what a tap is. Let me show/TEACH you some offical MMA rules.
> ...


First off he does move his hand up to grap Millers hands to try and break the grip, then after failing this there is a moment when he lift one hand up and looks to move back and tap the wrist very lightly but twice but then moves away form tapping like he just changed his mind and sits out the rest of the round.

That could have easily been defeind by the ref as a legit tap out, there has been occasions where fighters have tapped that way in order to try and get the opponent to drop the hold yet suttle enough for the ref to not class it as a tap and not stop the fight, good example is Sonnen vs Silva, could well of been the case here by the looks of it that could well have been exactly what Jake was trying to accoplish, Miller would have not been able to see it but woudl have felt a double tap on his writs when he moved hand position in that way, however it did not cause Miller to let go or loosen his grip so in that sense it did not work and Shilds just lasted out till the end of the round, but if a ref sees that happen and calls the fight via submission then I dont think the fighter can stand any good chance of arguing against, but from Millers perspective he would have felt a double tap on his wrist and some fighters in that situation could have let go.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> First off he does move his hand up to grap Millers hands to try and break the grip, then after failing this there is a moment when he lift one hand up and looks to move back and tap the wrist very lightly but twice but then moves away form tapping like he just changed his mind and sits out the rest of the round.
> 
> That could have easily been defeind by the ref as a legit tap out, there has been occasions where fighters have tapped that way in order to try and get the opponent to drop the hold yet suttle enough for the ref to not class it as a tap and not stop the fight, good example is Sonnen vs Silva, could well of been the case here by the looks of it that could well have been exactly what Jake was trying to accoplish, Miller would have not been able to see it but woudl have felt a double tap on his writs when he moved hand position in that way, however it did not cause Miller to let go or loosen his grip so in that sense it did not work and Shilds just lasted out till the end of the round, but if a ref sees that happen and calls it a top then I dont think the fighter can stand any good chance of arguing against, but from Millers perspective he would have felt a double tap on his wrist and some fighters in that situation could have let go.




Just stop... you 2 are clearly wrong. Quit trying to argue something that isnt there. Just walk away... its not a big deal.

If Jake was trying to tap it would be obvious. He is grabbing on to a slippery mans fingers/hands. Thats all it is and thats all it looks like. Your making something out of nothing. And even by the official rule book for a tap to be a tap it has to be DISTINCT. No one including Mayham,Jake, the ref say he tried to tap. Quit being silly.... accept you are wrong and move on.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Just stop... you 2 are clearly wrong. Quit trying to argue something that isnt there. Just walk away... its not a big deal.
> 
> If Jake was trying to tap it would be obvious. He is grabbing on to a slippery mans fingers/hands. Thats all it is and thats all it looks like. Your making something out of nothing. And even by the official rule book for a tap to be a tap it has to be DISTINCT. No one including Mayham,Jake, the ref say he tried to tap. Quit being silly.... accept you are wrong and move on.


It is there tho, in fact if you watch Millers eyes as it happens you can see when he feels the double tap he looks down at his wrist even to see if Shields is tapping, so he obviously felt it and was looking to see if it was ture.

But then as soon as it he looks down Jakes moves his hand away so in a sense give up the tap out attempt, which then actually causes Miller to pull in harder at that exact moment with the choke once he sees that Jake is not or at least no longer tapping, so in a sense that brief tap could have earned Jake a second of time leaving Miller thinking he had won and had the coke in tight enough to get the submission before he realised he was wrong and had to pull deeper, and a second could have been how far Jake was from going to sleep, whatever your view of that situation Jake was seconds from sleeping, 3 more seconds at the most is all it would have took, so if that won Jake a second that could have been the difference


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Does Sideways get into arguments in every damn thread? 

damn, this is entertaining.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> It is there tho, in fact if you watch Millers eyes as it happens you can see when he feels the double tap he looks down at his wrist even to see if Shields is tapping, so he obviously felt it and was looking to see if it was ture.
> 
> But then as soon as it he looks down Jakes moves his hand away so in a sense give up the tap out attempt, which then actually causes Miller to pull in harder at that exact moment with the choke once he sees that Jake is not or at least no longer tapping, so in a sense that brief tap could have earned Jake a second of time leaving Miller thinking he had won and had the coke in tight enough to get the submission before he realised he was wrong and had to pull deeper, and a second could have been how far Jake was from going to sleep, whatever your view of that situation Jake was seconds from sleeping, 3 more seconds at the most is all it would have took, so if that won Jake a second that could have been the difference


You have no proof of any of this. You are saying something is a tap when it doesn't even look like a tap. A tap is very obvious and distinct. If Jake wanted to tap, he would have tapped. 
He wouldnt have tapped and then stopped and when it got tighter decided to wait it out. Also there is no reason to call it a tap or for Miller to loosen his grip because Jake didnt tap out. Only way you can come to that conclusion if Jake Shields himself say thats what happened. Right now you are seeing what you want to see and not what is there.

You are reaching... keep going and you might pull something.



*EDIT*

Btw i just looked at it multiple times. Mayham never looks down at Jakes hands and he moves his eyes down way before Jake even moves his hands to re position his grip. Like i said.. you are seeing what you WANT to see.



hellholming said:


> Does Sideways get into arguments in every damn thread?
> 
> damn, this is entertaining.


Well.. i wouldnt call it arguing.

I try to educate people that arnt very knowledgeable. Im just like a teacher... and the people giving me lip are like high-school students. But if i can even change just 1 students life!! then iv done my job.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> It is there tho, in fact if you watch Millers eyes as it happens you can see when he feels the double tap he looks down at his wrist even to see if Shields is tapping, so he obviously felt it and was looking to see if it was ture.
> 
> But then as soon as it he looks down Jakes moves his hand away so in a sense give up the tap out attempt, which then actually causes Miller to pull in harder at that exact moment with the choke once he sees that Jake is not or at least no longer tapping, so in a sense that brief tap could have earned Jake a second of time leaving Miller thinking he had won and had the coke in tight enough to get the submission before he realised he was wrong and had to pull deeper, and a second could have been how far Jake was from going to sleep, whatever your view of that situation Jake was seconds from sleeping, 3 more seconds at the most is all it would have took, so if that won Jake a second that could have been the difference


It looked like he said something to the ref at that point as well, I would love to know for sure what he said but it looked like "did you see that?" I dont think Miller saw it ether but he felt it, Jake taped his writ twice with his 2 of his fingers (middle and index finger) in very sly suttle disguised movement.

Was as suttle and well hidden as when he poked GSP in the eye.

I never seen this gif before, dam Jake is one dirty sly cheating little fcuker, I never even realised until now and this has actually raised my liking of him as a fighter, will made his fights more interesting I think watching out for Jake to pull off some sly dirty little trick, will have to pay close attention tho, blink and you will miss it, he is so sly I am yet to catch him out on the night and have needed slow motion replay close ups every time.



SideWays222 said:


> You have no proof of any of this. You are saying something is a tap when it doesn't even look like a tap. A tap is very obvious and distinct. If Jake wanted to tap, he would have tapped.
> He wouldnt have tapped and then stopped and when it got tighter decided to wait it out. Also there is no reason to call it a tap or for Miller to loosen his grip because Jake didnt tap out. Only way you can come to that conclusion if Jake Shields himself say thats what happened. Right now you are seeing what you want to see and not what is there.


NO I dont believe he wanted to tap I believe he wanted Miller to think he was tapping so he would hold back or loosen his grip to buy him the time he needed to get through to the end of the round, and hats off to him it worked.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> It looked like he said something to the ref at that point as well, I would love to know for sure what he said but it looked like "did you see that?" I dont think Miller saw it ether but he felt it, *Jake taped his writ twice with his 2 of his fingers (middle and index finger) in very sly suttle disguised movement.*
> 
> Was as suttle and well hidden as when he poked GSP in the eye.
> 
> I never seen this gif before, dam Jake is one dirty sly cheating little fcuker, I never even realised until now and this has actually raised my liking of him as a fighter, will made his fights more interesting I think watching out for Jake to pull off some sly dirty little trick, will have to pay close attention tho, blink and you will miss it, he is so sly I am yet to catch him out on the night and have needed slow motion replay close ups every time.


Cmon man.. you are admitting that it isnt a tap yet you want to believe it is and claiming it.

What you are seeing is Jake repositioning his hands and then him digging in with his fingers as to get a grip.

There is no 2 suttle slaps. There is no Miller looking down at the taps. There is no telling the ref "Did you see it".

I have never seen a more obvious case of someone
Seeing something that he wants to see BUT it isnt actually there. I wouldnt be surprised if next you try to convince me that Jake blinking is an SoS signal to the ref.

Cmon man.. i like you.. but wake up.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Cmon man.. you are admitting that it isnt a tap yet you want to believe it is and claiming it.
> 
> What you are seeing is Jake repositioning his hands and then him digging in with his fingers as to get a grip.
> 
> ...


No what you are seeing is Jake making Miller believe he is tapping by giving him the feel of a tap out on his wrist in order to buy him the time he needed to survive the round, if in that moment Miller had not thought his grip was already successful he may have pulled that extra half inch just a second sooner and Jake then just may have gone to sleep.

to deny that would have felt like a tap to Miller and say it never happened, or to think it was Jake trying to push his fingers in to break the grip is been blind to what happened, that tap was on the inside of his wrist where you feel for someones pulse, it was not a tap to say to the ref get me out of here it was a tap to Miller to give him that second of confusion in order to buy him just a second of less power been ripped into the choke, usually would be a pointless delay action for the amount of time you gain but in this case it was all the time Jake needed.

Dam you sound like a GSP lover denying the greasing when its there plain as day on tape for all to see.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Since when is a double tap not tapping out?Where is this BS rule about 3 taps?

Fedor tapped with 1 tap, Sonnen 1 tap and Marquardt also tapped out with 1 tap...people and their stupid statements ridiculous


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sousa said:


> Since when is a double tap not tapping out?Where is this BS rule about 3 taps?
> 
> Fedor tapped with 1 tap, Sonnen 1 tap and Marquardt also tapped out with 1 tap...people and their stupid statements ridiculous


First of all.. you dont know anything about the conversation so stay out.. lol

Second
Its in the official rules of MMA. Its supposed to be 3 distinct taps. The refs obviously can make a judgment call if it means saving someones limb from breaking.

Third
Sonnen didnt only tap once.. he tapped twice CLEARLY at least.

Fourth.. Fedor Look UP

Fifth.. Nate Read up up

Sixth dont talk about something unless you know about that something.

seventh. Relax. Go educate yourself then come back.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> *No what you are seeing is Jake making Miller believe he is tapping by giving him the feel of a tap out on his wrist in order to buy him the time he needed to survive the round, if in that moment Miller had not thought his grip was already successful he may have pulled that extra half inch just a second sooner and Jake then just may have gone to sleep.*
> 
> to deny that would have felt like a tap to Miller and say ot never happened, or to think it was Jake trying to push his fingers in to break the grip is been blind to what happened, that tap was on the inside of his wrist where you feel for someone pulse, it was not a tap to say to the ref get me out of here it was a tap to Miller to give him that second of confusion in order to buy him just a second of less power been ripped into the choke, usually would be a pointless delay action for the amount of time you gain but in this case it was all the time Jake needed.


Lmao ok dude. Whatever kind of conspiracy bs you want to believe you can go on ahead and believe. I can tell you are too far out to go with logic. 

I bet you think Jake vs GSP had Jake throwing powder into GSP eyes. Just like in bloodsport










Lmao i would love for someone to shop GSP face on to there. :thumb02:


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> First of all.. you dont know anything about the conversation so stay out.. lol


I like this. I guess your assuming he can't read because anyone who can can knows everything about the conversation. It's a forum where everything has been typed out in a neat orderly thread.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao ok dude. Whatever kind of conspiracy bs you want to believe you can go on ahead and believe. I can tell you are too far out to go with logic.
> 
> I bet you think Jake vs GSP had Jake throwing powder into GSP eyes. Just like in bloodsport
> 
> ...


No but that poke in the eye was intentional, seriously I am not ripping Jake for pulling off this sly little intentional action, in fact for the first time ever I actually like something the guy has done, never before have I ever seen anyone pull the fake the tap trick and pull it off so successfully, never before I have I ever seen someone cause that much damage with a poke to the eye and not only get away with in in the refs eyes at the moment, nobody noticed it dam it was so sly it took close up slow motion replay produced days after the event before we knew he had done that sh!t.

Jake Shields is by far the most sly mother fuker to ever compete in this sport, anyone else try that sh!t they get roped straight away, its not until you have close up slow motion of the moment that you can catch Jake out, god dam god knows what else this guy has pulled off, its all so sly that you dont even know its there to go looking for it in the first place, hell you would have to get slow motion close ups for every action he makes just to make sure that there was nothing dodgy going on to be sure you did not miss miss one of his tricks, and there I was thinking he was just a boring LnP ****** when all this sh1t was going on that he was able to pull off right in front of our faces.

I don't think Shields has a nick name does he. I just used to call him Jake "the ******" Shields because I though it quite suited him, but now I can see he should clearly be called Jake "The Fox" Shields.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> First of all.. you dont know anything about the conversation so stay out.. lol
> 
> Second
> Its in the official rules of MMA. Its supposed to be 3 distinct taps. The refs obviously can make a judgment call if it means saving someones limb from breaking.
> ...


Umm what? You're making up crap again.Where are these RULES of MMA that state you NEED to tap 3 times before the ref stops the fight? Show me I'm interested

Also, you want me to look up these fights yet it doesn't take a brain surgeon to see that they all TAPPED ONCE.

Fact is, I'm not leaving this convo because YOU tell me to especially making outrageous claims such as "3 taps is a submit" . I proved you wrong and I'm some how wrong?

Fact is, theres no set rule on what a tap is. Fedor tapped once, Nate tapped once and Sonnen tapped ONCE

Get over it you're wrong. I'm not saying Shields tapped either but to say its a rule you must tap 3 times is ******* stupid


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Bisping is slowly starting to grow on me...

Slowly.

In all seriousness, Miller's jitz is incredible. Bisping's TDD isn't great, but his ground game defensively is very good.

I've got Bisping by UD.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> First of all.. you dont know anything about the conversation so stay out.. lol
> 
> Second
> Its in the official rules of MMA. Its supposed to be 3 distinct taps. The refs obviously can make a judgment call if it means saving someones limb from breaking.
> ...


First of all, don't tell another member to stay out of a discussion. He is also a member here and more than welcome to enter any discussion he chooses to. It's a public forum after all.

Secondly, the official rules state...



> Submission by:
> 
> Tap Out:When a fighter physically uses his hand to indicate that he or she no longer wishes to continue; or
> Verbal tap out:When a fighter verbally announces to the referee that he or she does not wish to continue;


If it HAD to be 3 times, how on earth would verbal subs even come into play? You do NOT need to tap 3 times for it to count.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Hiro said:


> I bet he was worried when Wand almost choked him out with one :confused05:


ALMOST...............that is the key word.



Soojooko said:


> Ahh yes... the infamous Shields clip. Every fighter has his moment of glory. Its a shame Mayhems moment didn't actually amount to anything.


LOL exactly , Randleman KO'ed Cro Cop i guess he is a KO artist. Sure Miller he has decent BJJ but its very overated.



KryOnicle said:


> First of all, don't tell another member to stay out of a discussion. He is also a member here and more than welcome to enter any discussion he chooses to. It's a public forum after all.
> 
> Secondly, the official rules state...
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAH owned.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

hellholming said:


> Does Sideways get into arguments in every damn thread?
> 
> damn, this is entertaining.


I find his way of having an argument incredibly annoying.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

This doesn't suprize me to the least. Bisping always has his 2 cents about everything. It's what he's known for.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I for one am glad Bisping is learning to express himself without spitting at people or illegally kneeing them in the head.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

The only thing funny about Bisping was how he looked after getting Hendo'd.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Pound&Mound said:


> The only thing funny about Bisping was how he looked after getting Hendo'd.


Damn that ridiculous face he had on when he went down. I so want to argue with you, but in truth, it was a funny look.:laugh:


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

I must be blind as well, because IMO I see nothing in that GIF that resembles a tap. I kept watching it over and over in case I missed something, but there is nothing I see to indicate he was tapping.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

See bisping talking about miller...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> First of all, don't tell another member to stay out of a discussion. He is also a member here and more than welcome to enter any discussion he chooses to. It's a public forum after all.
> 
> Secondly, the official rules state...
> 
> ...



It is 3 taps. I read this multiple times now in mma rules.

Ofcourse a ref can make a judgment call and stop the fight. Verbal tapout is completely separate and has nothing to do with tapping. I think your being thick headed on purpose.

Iv read multiple times that in the official rules of MMA for a tap to be a tap it has to be 3 slaps. A ref can make a judgment call if it means someones limb will break. A verbal tap has nothing to do with tapping 3 times... bringing that up as a argument is just dumb.

If someone can find the official csac rule book list i will appreciate it. If it doesnt say the 3 tap thing there then im wrong. Which i have no problem admitting if someone comes up with some kind of proof (I want to know myself to be honest). Not just "Ahh balh blah stupid 3 tap blah blah wook wooka" (Thats what it sounds like to me)

Btw
if i wanna tell him to stay out of MY discussion il tell him to stay out. Its not offensive and thus doesn't break any rules. Dont quote me to try and show off for the other posters. Its annoying.. :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

As Kryonicle is a mod he has every right to tell you to stop being an asshat. You may have started the conversation but it is on a forum that you do not run. Hence you do not have the right to tell someone to stay out of one of "your" conversations.

And you are dead wrong about your behavior not being offensive.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> As Kryonicle is a mod he has every right to tell you to stop being an asshat. You may have started the conversation but it is on a forum that you do not run. Hence you do not have the right to tell someone to stay out of one of "your" conversations.
> 
> And you are dead wrong about your behavior not being offensive.


Actually i do have the right to say it. No one has to oblige to it if they dont want to. It is a thread i created and it was a conversation i was having 1 on 1. If you are talking to someone in real life and someone else interrupts what do you tell them?? Stay out. Its the same concept here.

Actually iv been more insulted then anyone else in this thread. If you are offended by anything i have said then i apologize. But i havent said anything offensive so i think you are just trying to cause problems. Its like me saying i am offended by your post. Im a bit annoyed by it... but not offended.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

lol bisping, tuf is gonna be real fun when these two go at it.

oh and the unified rules have no such three tap nonsense. just look up the unified rules and you will see it.

sideways222-*Dont quote me to try and show off for the other posters. Its annoying.. *
lol why would you troll a mod on a rule you have no actual source for? lol good thing its kry and not toxic cuz he would troll then ban you for the lulz.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> lol bisping, tuf is gonna be real fun when these two go at it.
> 
> oh and the unified rules have no such three tap nonsense. just look up the unified rules and you will see it.
> 
> ...


I actually have 3 different sources for the rule. Im actually 98% im correct on the rule. But im still open to someone proving me wrong. Because to me the most important thing is knowledge of the sport.

Im not trolling Kry im being serious. He could have sent me that post in a message but instead wanted to show of for other posters. I truly believe that and thats why i said it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Sideways - "All around nice guy".

The best thing about Sideways is he doesn't realise he's an aggressive, patronising, obnoxious poster, he think's there's nothing wrong with the way he posts.

I can post like an utter twat at times, I just embrace it.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I actually have 3 different sources for the rule. Im actually 98% im correct on the rule. But im still open to someone proving me wrong. Because to me the most important thing is knowledge of the sport.
> 
> Im not trolling Kry im being serious. He could have sent me that post in a message but instead wanted to show of for other posters. I truly believe that and thats why i said it.


really? show me one. there are various rulesets but i assumed you were talking unified and ive looked them up before, im pretty sure a clear tap is all a ref needs to call it a sub whether its one or five


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Sideways - "All around nice guy".
> 
> The best thing about Sideways is he doesn't realise he's an aggressive, patronising, obnoxious poster, he think's there's nothing wrong with the way he posts.
> 
> I can post like an utter twat at times, I just embrace it.


I know im aggressive and if i dont like someone i can be patronizing and obnoxious. 

What you dont realize though. If someoen approaches me respectfully i approach them respectfully. If you dont then i dont. Simple as that :thumbsup:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

(a) The following are the types of bout results:
1. Submission by:
i. Tap Out: When a contestant physically uses his hand to indicate that he or she no longer wishes to continue; or
ii. Verbal tap out: When a contestant verbally announces to the referee that he or she does not wish to continue;


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> NO I think your right Shields did give a little double tap in that clip that could have been deemed as a tap out, maybe he started to tsp and stopped once he realised how long was left in the round and was luck that the ref did not see it.





SideWays222 said:


> Im glad you didnt try to argue it like a retard. You just earned my respect even though you are being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SideWays222 said:


> I know im aggressive and if i dont like someone i can be patronizing and obnoxious.
> 
> What you dont realize though. If someoen approaches me respectfully i approach them respectfully. If you dont then i dont. Simple as that :thumbsup:


That's just one of the many examples of you being a complete ass bandit to some one who's done nothing to offend you.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> (a) The following are the types of bout results:
> 1. Submission by:
> i. Tap Out: When a contestant physically uses his hand to indicate that he or she no longer wishes to continue; or
> ii. Verbal tap out: When a contestant verbally announces to the referee that he or she does not wish to continue;


Well here is one.

http://www.fighting-mma.com/ufc-rules-and-regulations.php



> Submission: a fighter taps on the mat or his opponent three times (or more) or verbally submits.


I want someone to find the official csac MMA rule book. I remember a few months back someone had it and we were looking at it. Does anyone know what im talking about?



Lmao Mckeever. There is nothing offensive about that post. If your offended then you are just a sensitive little school girl. You can see your way out since im having a "Real" discussion here.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Well here is one.
> 
> http://www.fighting-mma.com/ufc-rules-and-regulations.php
> 
> ...


There you go again. I find it amazing and hilarious how you have no idea how patronising and insulting your posts are.

Sideways - All around nice guy


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> There you go again. I find it amazing and hilarious how you have no idea how patronising and insulting your posts are.
> 
> Sideways - All around nice guy


Lmao your posts are there to defame my character. Which obviously means i dont really like you. Im not going to post "Nicely" towards you after the crap you are trying to pull. What kind of world do you live in where you can talk down to someone and then expect them to greet you with flowers?? :sign04:

Only difference between us is. Your stalking me.. im not stalking you.

Look at thelegend for instance. He approached me with respect so im showing him respect back. Thats how things work.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao your posts are there to defame my character. Which obviously means i dont really like you. Im not going to post "Nicely" towards you after the crap you are trying to pull. What kind of world do you live in where you can talk down to someone and then expect them to greet you with flowers?? :sign04:


I gave a clear example of you provoking another member of the forum without said member directly trying to offend you. You do this all the time, just because I'm the only one that calls you out on it doesn't mean I'm the only one that doesn't recognise it. Everyone on this forum know's your reputation and the kind of poster you are. You seem to think you're a really nice and humble poster though which is both confusing and hilarious.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Well here is one.
> 
> *http://www.fighting-mma.com/ufc-rules-and-regulations.php
> *
> ...


1. that website does not seem legit at all.
2. why do you want the California state rulebook?
3. it was a bit offensive

its just not a rule. new jersey commission has no such rule the, john macarthy school of refereeing has no such three tap rule, i have no clue what rules those are. if their legit they make no sense.

edit-http://www.dca.ca.gov/csac/ here it is you need adobe to see it but no such rule, go here get some knowledge.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> 1. that website does not seem legit at all.
> 2. why do you want the California state rulebook?
> 3. it was a bit offensive
> 
> its just not a rule new jersey commission has no such rule the john macarthy school of refereeing has no such three tap rule, i have no clue what rules those are. if their legit they make no sense.


1.None of the websites that say otherwise seem legit either. 
2. Because it has detailed set of rules in there. TBH im not even sure it was a CSAC rule book but it was some type of official MMA rules document. Basically if the rule wasnt in there then it isnt legit. 
3. It wasnt offensive. I showed them WHY they are wrong. And said no disrespect at the end. Even the poster i was talking to wasnt offended by it.

And a 3 tap rule unless the REF deems othewise, makes alot of sense. IMO of-course.







Mckeever said:


> I gave a clear example of you provoking another member of the forum without said member directly trying to offend you. You do this all the time, *just because I'm the only one that calls you out on it* doesn't mean I'm the only one that doesn't recognise it. Everyone on this forum know's your reputation and the kind of poster you are. You seem to think you're a really nice and humble poster though which is both confusing and hilarious.


Lmfao.. ok dude. If that helps you sleep at night you can believe it. Haha your 2 out there for me to deal with.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> 1.None of the websites that say otherwise seem legit either.
> 2. Because it has detailed set of rules in there. TBH im not even sure it was a CSAC rule book but it was some type of official MMA rules document. Basically if the rule wasnt in there then it isnt legit.
> 3. It wasnt offensive. I showed them WHY they are wrong. And said no disrespect at the end. Even the poster i was talking to wasnt offended by it.
> 
> And a 3 tap rule unless the REF deems othewise, makes alot of sense. IMO of-course.


^check that post you qouted-link to csac


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> 1.None of the websites that say otherwise seem legit either.
> 2. Because it has detailed set of rules in there. TBH im not even sure it was a CSAC rule book but it was some type of official MMA rules document. Basically if the rule wasnt in there then it isnt legit.
> 3. It wasnt offensive. I showed them WHY they are wrong. And said no disrespect at the end. Even the poster i was talking to wasnt offended by it.
> 
> And a 3 tap rule unless the REF deems othewise, makes alot of sense. IMO of-course.


*YOU ARE WRONG*......no disrespect though, I'm just pointing out why you are WRONG.

If some one posted that to you, you wouldn't feel the slightest bit agitated?

Of course not because you are Sideways and you are awesome.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> ^check that post you qouted-link to csac


What do i click on after??

il tell you if this was the document im talking about.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> *YOU ARE WRONG*......no disrespect though, I'm just pointing out why you are WRONG.
> 
> If some one posted that to you, you wouldn't feel the slightest bit agitated?


No i wouldnt because i explained to them the reason i changed the size was there only to show how confident i am in my statement. I even posted NO DISRESPECT!! 

So no i would NOT be offended at the slightest. If you would.. thats fine. I dont really care what you would. We obviously dont like each other and cant get along. Im too aggressive and you are too sensitive.
Quit talking to me... its a waste of both our times.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> What do i click on after??
> 
> il tell you if this was the document im talking about.


cali code of reg.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> No i wouldnt because i explained to them the reason i changed the size was there only to show how confident i am in my statement. I even posted NO DISRESPECT!!
> 
> So no i would NOT be offended at the slightest. If you would.. thats fine. I dont really care what you would. We obviously dont like each other and cant get along. Im too aggressive and you are too sensitive.
> Quit talking to me... its a waste of both our times.



Of course you wouldn't.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> cali code of reg.


Iv been reading the document and it isnt the one im talking about.

This document doesnt really talk about the specifics of MMA. Its mostly about stuff like Gloves,Cage, hiring regs, documents etc... Maybe i missed it but i couldnt find anything on taps.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

From reading the post here, I wondered if it was really that difficult to find a link to an MMA rule book. Since this is the UFC section of the forum I looked on the UFC site. This page list the unified rules and also has a PDF download of the rules. It says nothing about how many times you have to tap. It really doesn't go into it at all, just says one way to win is by physical or verbal tap out.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Term said:


> From reading the post here, I wondered if it was really that difficult to find a link to an MMA rule book. Since this is the UFC section of the forum I looked on the UFC site. This page list the unified rules and also has a PDF download of the rules. It says nothing about how many times you have to tap. It really doesn't go into it at all, just says one way to win is by physical or verbal tap out.


I have looked at that page myself. 
That website does not go into detail about anything. It certainly does not attempt to define anything. Put it this way... it doesn't even explain what a physical tap out is. You can consider that site a "Newb Summary" or "Outline" of the official MMA rules.

I remember a few months back some poster or mod (Im not sure) had a link to this HUGE document about all the official details of MMA. It was actually pretty cool looking at it. It went into details of everything. Im sad i didnt save it.


I found a few sources that say a tap constitutes 3 taps or more. None of the sources come from a official rule book though. Until i can find a "official" document that defines what a tap is i retract my earlier statements.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

You only laugh and ignore because you don't have a response. I'm okay with that.

Other than that I am looking forward to this season of TUF the smack talk will be legendary and will - hopefully - end with another embarrassing loss for Bisping. I am torn between wanting to see him get choked out or to see him get hit with Fistos, the Forbidden Punch of Legend again.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Miller tried subbing his sister after she caught him with a flying Gogoplata


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

oh yeah now I remember why i had that ignore thingy. Page after page of annoying bullshit that has *nothing to do with Bisping and Miller.*

Some people just suck the fun out of every thread they post in. back to ignore for you sideways. this place is so much more pleasant without you.

On topic: bisping is so far over his head when he tries to talk trash with Miller it's like trying to out obnoxious sideways.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

oldfan said:


> oh yeah now I remember why i had that ignore thingy. Page after page of annoying bullshit that has *nothing to do with Bisping and Miller.*
> 
> Some people just suck the fun out of every thread they post in. back to ignore for you sideways. this place is so much more pleasant without you.
> 
> On topic: bisping is so far over his head when he tries to talk trash with Miller it's like trying to out obnoxious sideways.


Another satisfied customer. 

Why am i so important to other people?? I myself dont even understand why everyone talks to me or about me so much. If i was an UFC fighter i could make alot of cash with my personality. :confused02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I just had to delete a crap load of posts in here. This thread is on warning, if it keeps going as it did, it'll be closed.

Stay on topic and keep the discussion about Bisping and how great it'll be when he gets knocked out again, or whatever the thread is about.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> I just had to delete a crap load of posts in here. This thread is on warning, if it keeps going as it did, it'll be closed.
> 
> Stay on topic and keep the discussion about Bisping and how great it'll be when he gets knocked out again, or whatever the thread is about.


Well i think Bisping had a pretty funny response to Mayham and i didnt create this thread for people to come in and hate on Bisping.

That said... I would like to see Miller completely destroy Bisping and make some noise in the UFC. He was the one fighter i think the UFC completely cut unfairly. He got cut after 1 fight which was against GSP and it was a fun fight.
Miller is a good adition to a pretty boring MW division. At this point the top 5 guys in the MW just kind of fight each other. Its nice to see some new interesting blood.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't believe it.... I GOT NEGGED!


I'm gonna use that one in the movie quote thread.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bisping is a funny guy, he doesn't deserve the hate IMO, he comes in, fights hard, hypes fights well and generally backs his mouth up well. Miller always rubbed me up the wrong way and I hope Bisping makes this his biggest win to date (which I'm confident he will). His striking is more clean and crisp, his movememnt will pose problems for Miller and Bisping has a decent takedown or two himself  should be a good one!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't think this would be Bispings biggest win to date, I see this right in line with Bispings win over Dennis Kang. A win over a guy who is overhyped from facing second rate talent.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Definitely name-wise it would be a huge win...over an actual talent I think maybe Akiyama was the big one, and he dominated that fight.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Let's hope the vBookie odds reflect the opinions on this thread, however i have more than a sneaking suspicion Bisping will be the overwhelming favourite.

:confused02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I don't think this would be Bispings biggest win to date, I see this right in line with Bispings win over Dennis Kang. A win over a guy who is overhyped from facing second rate talent.





LizaG said:


> Definitely name-wise it would be a huge win...over an actual talent I think maybe Akiyama was the big one, and he dominated that fight.


I think his win over *Rashad* was his biggest win to date.

Ironic since he lost that fight. -_-


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Bisping is a funny guy, he doesn't deserve the hate IMO, he comes in, fights hard, hypes fights well and generally backs his mouth up well. Miller always rubbed me up the wrong way and I hope Bisping makes this his biggest win to date (which I'm confident he will). His striking is more clean and crisp, his movememnt will pose problems for Miller and Bisping has a decent takedown or two himself  should be a good one!


I wouldn't under estimate Miller, he's had some good wins of late and his defeat of Sakuraba is on par with any of Fedor's last 3 fights, this will give Mayhem some serious confidence (not that he lacked any in the first place). Although it won't happen, I'd love to see Bisbing go down like he did against Hendo. Usually I don't like the mouthy showboat guys which these two have are spades but I like Miller, don't know why, he just cracks me up. I'd love to see Miller do good.


----------

